# JDialog Aufruf mit Rückgabewert



## nahkampfschaf (14. März 2005)

Ich möchte einen von JDialog abgeleiteten Dialog erstellen, in dem man Einstellungen machen kann. Dieser soll mir aber direkt ein Objekt (mit den Einstellungen) zurückgeben..


```
class myDialog extends JDialog {
  public static myObject showDialog() {
    ...
  }
}

//Aufruf
myObject x;
x = myDialog.showDialog();
```

Leider kann ich weder show() noch setVisible() des JDialogs zum Anzeigen des myDialog verwenden, da nach Aufruf dieser Funktionen das Programm weiterläuft, also nicht wartet bis der Nutzer den myDialog schließt.

Beim JColorChooser der Java API geht es so, bloß wie realisiere ich es?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus, Stefan


----------



## Snape (15. März 2005)

Moin,
ich würde direkt auf den Daten arbeiten im Dialog und das entsprechend mit einem Speichern-Button o.ä. absichern.
Alternativ kannst Du eine lokale Variable im Dialog anlegen und nach der dialog.show() Methode abfragen. AFAIK wird der darauf folgende Code erst abgearbeitet, wenn der Dialog geschlossen wird.


----------

